# Rumor: Nash to Toronto??



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @AlexKennedyNBA Nash is another vet who may be traded this yr. Heard Toronto possible landing spot from multiple sources.


If we can get any one or a combination of an expiring, young talent and/or a pick then do it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ramona Shelburne already came out saying this is all speculative and there are no talks of trading Steve Nash right now. I don't know what to or who to believe.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I would wanna trade Nash even if he was playing decent. His age and contract status doesnt match what the Lakers are trying to do at the moment


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

0 chance.

Not even a small hint. Not unless TO blatantly tanks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If we can get any one or a combination of an expiring, young talent and/or a pick then do it.


What would they have that would make that work?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> What would they have that would make that work?


FWIW Lowry (6.2mil) and Grey (2.6mil) are the only one year contracts that the NBA trade machine let you touch


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> FWIW Lowry (6.2mil) and Grey (2.6mil) are the only one year contracts that the NBA trade machine let you touch


Lowry for Nash?

Should TO throw in a first as well to sweeten that deal?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Lowry for Nash?
> 
> Should TO throw in a first as well to sweeten that deal?


Steve Blake would lead the Pacers in scoring.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Theoretically, Nash and Derozan could be swapped. Not that I actually think it's going to happen, but it would give the Lakers someone who's going to be around past this year and get Toronto out from under the last two years of Derozan's deal, while freeing up some playing time for Terrance Ross.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

What Bogg said is way too logical and makes way too much sense to actually happen.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Theoretically, Nash and Derozan could be swapped. Not that I actually think it's going to happen, but it would give the Lakers someone who's going to be around past this year and get Toronto out from under the last two years of Derozan's deal, while freeing up some playing time for Terrance Ross.


This would be a pipe dream and beyond awesome. 

I don't think the Lakers should be desperate to "unload" Nash. He's not a cancer obviously and could easily help recruit... plus he's the only guy making over 2 million next season. But if they can get a guy who is better, over a decade younger and making less annually they should jump all over it obviously.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Jamel Irief said:


> This would be a pipe dream and beyond awesome.
> 
> I don't think the Lakers should be desperate to "unload" Nash. He's not a cancer obviously and could easily help recruit... plus he's the only guy making over 2 million next season. But if they can get a guy who is better, over a decade younger and making less annually they should jump all over it obviously.


I dunno, supposedly Ujiri is happy to unload Derozan for a pick. Obviously he'd prefer an expiring contract, but Nash might be enough for him to settle for a two-year deal to ship out a four-year deal. The terms of protection on that pick (or if it even gets conveyed at all) is probably the deal-breaker here, but there's at least a conversation for the GMs to have.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> "I'm still fighting things that happened because of the broken leg," Nash said. "I still feel that almost every day, all over. It's not just in that spot. The whole system in a way is different now, it's just a little bit more sensitive."
> 
> Nash had his best game of the season Sunday night in the Lakers' 105-103 win over the Atlanta Hawks, with 13 points and six assists in a season-high 29 minutes. He said he's "extremely optimistic" that he'll be a steady contributor this season.
> 
> "If last night's an indication, if I can get up another level or two, I can be pretty effective," he said.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...erve-damage-stemming-2012-200015419--nba.html


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Never going to happen......


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Bogg said:


> I dunno, supposedly Ujiri is happy to unload Derozan for a pick. Obviously he'd prefer an expiring contract, but Nash might be enough for him to settle for a two-year deal to ship out a four-year deal. The terms of protection on that pick (or if it even gets conveyed at all) is probably the deal-breaker here, but there's at least a conversation for the GMs to have.


Nash + #1 protected right to trade 2014 draft picks for DeRozan. That would be a great deal for the Lakers. The Lakers aren't allowed to trade out of the first round, but they can trade picks.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Nash to Toronto is odd since he's actually from the west of the country. He's actually closer to home here in LA. 

The Lakers goal is to be totally clean for next season. Nash and Young are the only deals left for next year. If they're going to do it , they won't want anything in return. Just a salary dump. 

DeRozan is just a guy, dime a dozen. Better to be clean for next year and go after big fish. This season is just killing time, no expectations.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

LA68 said:


> Nash to Toronto is odd since he's actually from the west of the country. He's actually closer to home here in LA.
> 
> The Lakers goal is to be totally clean for next season. Nash and Young are the only deals left for next year. If they're going to do it , they won't want anything in return. Just a salary dump.
> 
> DeRozan is just a guy, dime a dozen. Better to be clean for next year and go after big fish. This season is just killing time, no expectations.


Which big fish do you think the Lakers could get? Do you mean dump Kobe and Pau also?

I think having a young athletic scoring machine like DeRozan on the books for a reasonable price could make the Lakers a more attractive free agent destination.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You guys should've made this trade last year when Bryan Colangelo was still running things. Now that Colangelo is gone theres no way for this lopsided trade to happen. The Lakers are trying to unload players for talent/picks and the Raptors are trying to unload players for talent/picks. Neither team is trying to win now and that's why this trade makes no sense.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

seifer0406 said:


> The Lakers are trying to unload players for talent/picks


No, they aren't. The Lakers are making a half-hearted playoff push while still looking to clear cap space for this coming summer, and Nash is the only meaningful contract on the books beyond this year. If LA decides that they can live with a $9 million contract on the books this coming summer, rather than a completely clear ledger, they may want to make an upgrade in talent rather than bribe someone to take the last year of Nash's deal or just sit tight with who they have.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ha. Crazy Lakedream.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bogg said:


> No, they aren't. The Lakers are making a half-hearted playoff push while still looking to clear cap space for this coming summer, and Nash is the only meaningful contract on the books beyond this year. If LA decides that they can live with a $9 million contract on the books this coming summer, rather than a completely clear ledger, they may want to make an upgrade in talent rather than bribe someone to take the last year of Nash's deal or just sit tight with who they have.


I disagree. Depending on Kobe's health the Lakers may very well tank this year in order to start fresh next year. The have cap space for free agents and with the talent in next year's draft they could very well be contending next year if Kobe's healthy.

Well....maybe not contending. But if they can get some good players around Kobe they can at least make a decent playoff run.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Porn Player said:


> Ha. Crazy Lakedream.


Ujiri _is_ looking to cash out on Derozan and Gay for first-round picks. It probably won't be to the Lakers, but one or both of those guys are likely to be leaving Toronto this year, and it won't be for an all-star in return.



seifer0406 said:


> I disagree. Depending on Kobe's health the Lakers may very well tank this year in order to start fresh next year. The have cap space for free agents and with the talent in next year's draft they could very well be contending next year if Kobe's healthy.
> 
> Well....maybe not contending. But if they can get some good players around Kobe they can at least make a decent playoff run.


The only way they tank the season is if Kobe has some setback that keeps him out all year, but that's looking increasingly less likely.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Steve Blake would lead the Pacers in scoring.


http://espn.go.com/nba/player/_/id/4251/paul-george


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Ujiri _is_ looking to cash out on Derozan and Gay for first-round picks. It probably won't be to the Lakers, but *one* or both of those guys are likely to be leaving Toronto this year, and it won't be for an all-star in return.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way they tank the season is if Kobe has some setback that keeps him out all year, but that's looking increasingly less likely.


One. Not both.

And that one would be Rudy Gay. 

The only reason people throw Derozan in discussion is because trading Gay isn't going to be easy, so people speculate that if they can't they may as well trade Derozan.

Going on pure speculation and saying Ujiri is looking to dump Derozan for a draft pick is a little ridiculous Bogg.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Why is Bogg trying to educate me on Ujiri's plans? I was baffled at the indication that we might trade DeRozan for Nash straight up, as mentioned earlier in the thread, nothing else. That is a trade that makes zero sense for us as a franchise. I am well aware that if the wheels fall off the Raptors playoff push we will be seeing a swift cut through the roster.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> One. Not both.
> 
> And that one would be Rudy Gay.
> 
> ...


Rumors are that Ujiri is looking to cash out on his veterans for a mix of picks, prospects, and expirings. Derozan's going to be thrown into plenty of rumors this year because he has value and his GM is making everyone but Jonas available. It's the reality of it. 



Porn Player said:


> Why is Bogg trying to educate me on Ujiri's plans? I was baffled at the indication that we might trade DeRozan for Nash straight up, as mentioned earlier in the thread, nothing else. That is a trade that makes zero sense for us as a franchise. I am well aware that if the wheels fall off the Raptors playoff push we will be seeing a swift cut through the roster.


I said on the first page that any Derozan/Nash trade would hinge on the draft considerations LA sends to Toronto, and that the terms there are where any discussion was likely to fall apart. If you didn't bother reading the whole thread.......well, there you go.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Theoretically, Nash and Derozan could be swapped. Not that I actually think it's going to happen, but it would give the Lakers someone who's going to be around past this year and get Toronto out from under the last two years of Derozan's deal, while freeing up some playing time for Terrance Ross.





Bogg said:


> I dunno, supposedly Ujiri is happy to unload Derozan for a pick. Obviously he'd prefer an expiring contract, but Nash might be enough for him to settle for a two-year deal to ship out a four-year deal. The terms of protection on that pick (or if it even gets conveyed at all) is probably the deal-breaker here, but there's at least a conversation for the GMs to have.


I did read the entire thread, your second post didn't make much sense in terms what was actually to be swapped if a deal was to occur. 

To cut a long story short, the Raptors will no be trading for Steve Nash.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Porn Player said:


> I did read the entire thread, your second post didn't make much sense in terms what was actually to be swapped if a deal was to occur.


Seems pretty clear to me, but fine: Ujiri supposedly covets additional first-round draft picks and is looking to shed financial commitments. The positives of bringing in Nash could, theoretically, lead to Ujiri settling on the two-year contract instead of an expiring contract, if the draft pick was attractive enough. I don't think the Lakers would be willing to offer an attractive enough package of pick(s) to ultimately make the trade work.

Better? 



Porn Player said:


> To cut a long story short, the Raptors will no be trading for Steve Nash.


I said in both posts that I don't think it happens. However, if LA were to step to the plate with Nash and two firsts for Derozan, Demar's probably gone.

EDIT: Is this going to be like the Dwight Howard thread, where saying that something is possible somehow gets turned into me supposedly reporting that a deal is near completion?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Putting aside the difficulty of trading him, I'm not really sure that Nash could pass a physical if he was traded. At least I've read some things that make it seem as though he might not.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dwight is not going to Chicago bogg. Deal with reality. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Bogg said:


> I said in both posts that I don't think it happens. However, if LA were to step to the plate with Nash and two firsts for Derozan, Demar's probably gone.


The Lakers 1st round picks are all tied up in the picks and their protections that were traded to Phoenix and Orlando. They can swap picks in '14 and '20, but can't trade any away.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I dunno, *supposedly Ujiri is happy to unload Derozan for a pick.* Obviously he'd prefer an expiring contract, but Nash might be enough for him to settle for a two-year deal to ship out a four-year deal. The terms of protection on that pick (or if it even gets conveyed at all) is probably the deal-breaker here, but there's at least a conversation for the GMs to have.


You went from saying Ujiri would be happy to unload Derozan for a pick, to saying "Well I hear they're trying to unload veterans."

Come on. Hes 24 and averaging 20ppg so far into the season (small sample size I know), and hes gone out of his way to say he wants to be the guy who sticks in TO. They aren't unloading DeMar Derozan for a pick. And they sure as hell aren't doing it as some sort of Canadian love song to Steve Nash. It isn't happening. What they will try to do is drop Rudy Gay and get whatever they can get, slide Derozan to the 3 so that Ross can start at the 2.

You don't trade a quality scoring guard who's 24 when you're rebuilding. Especially not when most decent players have been bolting when they get the chance.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gay for Nash is the real?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

If we could get something for Nash, do it. Otherwise, Steve should just hang 'em up.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

arasu said:


> The Lakers 1st round picks are all tied up in the picks and their protections that were traded to Phoenix and Orlando. They can swap picks in '14 and '20, but can't trade any away.





R-Star said:


> You went from saying Ujiri would be happy to unload Derozan for a pick, to saying "Well I hear they're trying to unload veterans."
> 
> Come on. Hes 24 and averaging 20ppg so far into the season (small sample size I know), and hes gone out of his way to say he wants to be the guy who sticks in TO. They aren't unloading DeMar Derozan for a pick. And they sure as hell aren't doing it as some sort of Canadian love song to Steve Nash. It isn't happening. What they will try to do is drop Rudy Gay and get whatever they can get, slide Derozan to the 3 so that Ross can start at the 2.
> 
> You don't trade a quality scoring guard who's 24 when you're rebuilding. Especially not when most decent players have been bolting when they get the chance.


Once more, because it's somehow necessary with you guys: I don't think it's going to happen, because LA isn't going to be willing/able to give up enough. The initial post was in response to a question about what contracts Toronto had that would match up with Nash. Derozan is available and makes a similar salary as Nash, so that's why his name got thrown in there. I've said at every point it's highly unlikely. I don't know what we're arguing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Once more, because it's somehow necessary with you guys: I don't think it's going to happen, because LA isn't going to be willing/able to give up enough. The initial post was in response to a question about what contracts Toronto had that would match up with Nash. Derozan is available and makes a similar salary as Nash, so that's why his name got thrown in there. I've said at every point it's highly unlikely. I don't know what we're arguing.


Well no, actually you said Ujiri would be happy to unload Derozan for a pick.

I even bolded it when I quoted you.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Well no, actually you said Ujiri would be happy to unload Derozan for a pick.
> 
> I even bolded it when I quoted you.


Yes, and the terms of that pick is the likely dealbreaker, is how I believe I put it. If somebody offered a pick that was likely to be in the lottery this year(say, Utah offering Biedrins' expiring and their first, or Boston doing the same with Humphries), I think Ujiri takes it. A pick that's guaranteed to be at the end of the first round, or one that's extremely heavily protected, isn't likely to get it done.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Yes, and the terms of that pick is the likely dealbreaker, is how I believe I put it. If somebody offered a pick that was likely to be in the lottery this year(say, Utah offering Biedrins' expiring and their first, or Boston doing the same with Humphries), I think Ujiri takes it. A pick that's guaranteed to be at the end of the first round, or one that's extremely heavily protected, isn't likely to get it done.


Don't the Lakers have their pick this draft?

If they do, its probably lotto. So if they do have their pick, what the hell are you talking about? 

And if they don't have their pick? What then you ask? Well... I'm sorry. I hope you accept my apology.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Don't the Lakers have their pick this draft?
> 
> If they do, its probably lotto. So if they do have their pick, what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> And if they don't have their pick? What then you ask? Well... I'm sorry. I hope you accept my apology.


Along the lines of what arasu said, the Lakers have their pick, but they owe firsts to Phoenix in 2015 and Orlando in 2017 (all protected top-five, I think), so they they can't outright trade their '14, '16, or '18. The best they could do is the right to swap in those drafts, and I don't think Ujiri accepts that. If the Lakers were on pace for 30ish wins come February and could offer their 2014 unprotected(or with very light protection), that might have changed the conversation.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I think the Raptors will finish with a slightly better record to LA, but not by much.


----------

